# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Considering it is December are we going to have a challenge chosen???

## Juggernaut1981

Title says it all I think...

----------


## Sigurd

How about - What does Kwanza mean to you.

African themes and maps from the glory of Zimbabwe and the breadth of African experience.


Santa's fine and all that but he has the best PR already.

I don't want an anti-christmas theme but I do want something different.


Sigurd


Or maybe people are just too busy.

----------

